# *Who has the best looking bow on AT?*



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

12ringshooter has my favorite looking bow so far on here. Snow AP Elite. Maybe he'll post it.


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

I vote for this Elite XXL. It now has polished stainless side plates on it. The pic of the complete bow does not do it justice so I put in a close up of the riser.


----------



## jmill29 (Feb 28, 2009)

My Pulse i just got


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Those are some sweet looking Elites!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

New Breed Archery Genetix 64 lbs 29 1/4" draw


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

old and sold. but still sweet


----------



## nigonjac (Feb 22, 2009)

My Matrix, I wish the red would show up better


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

have to go with the z28


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

Here it is.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

here's mine probably won't win any beauty contests but I love her


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

I sold it, it was an 07 Ross CR337 in marbled burnt orange riser and cams and black limb pockets and limbs. I will never find a better looking bow than that.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Hopefully pick it up tomorrow not sure how long I'll keep her. Elite Pure AT snow limbs, orange and white strings


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> Here it is.


Solo_Slayer,
You have a great looking bow. Well done.


----------



## rubenmromero (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pic of what I have now.*

Livin in PSE Country.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

There is someone on here working on a carbon fiber dip element that I am thinking will take the winning place, but I hope everyone loves the way their bow looks. That way we could all be Charlie Sheen and WINNING!


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

I've seen some nice bows with custom finishes, but one that sticks out in my mind was a fellow who had a Mothwing winter camo BowTech Captain- that thing was just super awesome.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

I love mine, oh boy does it shoot sweet!


----------



## donheater (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Here is my 2011 hoyt alphaelite in orange ,with orange and black americas best strings


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

My Element.


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Here's my 3d bow, John's Custom strings and dipped by Eagle Custom Graphic's. I've changed the limbs since the picture was taken, they are now black.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

Those are some cool looking bows.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

07 smoke chrome commander


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> Here it is.


You are in the lead in my eyes!


----------



## Broberts (Mar 10, 2011)

*2011 Mission Endeavor*


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Some where there is a pic of a black Athens Afixition with red accents. Just awesome.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

This is my sons New Breed Nemesis, custom finish by Lee Martin with water buffalo sideplates by Archer1. Finish is OD Green with Dark Earth cutouts. Matching VaporTrail strings and cables and Ridgerunner bow sling.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

I love ASAT dipped bows......there are very few which makes it unique and very functional for the hunter guys.

Some day I will have one dipped in ASAT.... would love to see a Carbon Matrix dipped in ASAT.

Any way here is a link to a ASAT dipped bow.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1354180


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

frankchugga said:


> 07 smoke chrome commander


Bling Bling!!! That is one nice looking Bowtech!


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

wow! All very nice bows!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Here is my 07 Commander Black magic riser with Firestorm Grey limbs!


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

frankchugga said:


> 07 smoke chrome commander


uhm Chugga they said the best looking bow on AT......you must have the wrong thread :set1_thinking: jk:smile:


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

all the bows look great so far! this is gonna be a tough deciding factor for me.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

*My ELEMENT*

[QUMy ELEMENTOTE=bowmanxx;1060346922]My Element.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

looks like im going to have to figure out how to put mine up!!


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

mathews95 said:


> looks like im going to have to figure out how to put mine up!!


Post it up, I'd like to see how it looks.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

New Breed Genetix


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

D350


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

Nice bows so far everyone .


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

ColoradoHunter said:


> Here's my 3d bow, John's Custom strings and dipped by Eagle Custom Graphic's. I've changed the limbs since the picture was taken, they are now black.
> View attachment 1028608
> View attachment 1028609
> View attachment 1028610
> View attachment 1028611


*Thats a pretty sweet rig*


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

close the thread now, mine wins :wink: :teeth:


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

bowtechman88 said:


> close the thread now, mine wins :wink: :teeth:


did my pants just get shorter?


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Bring out the SHARPIE BOW!!!!!!


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

DannyZack said:


> did my pants just get shorter?


if it is because you just got excited from the awesomeness then yes :wink:


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*I like it!!! An its a SHOOTER*


----------



## Rein (Jan 26, 2011)

Best is very opinionated, but I think my Specialist that's being made will be a looker for this year.

Here is what it will be/ and have:

2011 BT Specialist LH Inferno 60#
QAD HDX rest Red
Spot-Hogg Hogg-It 5 .10 pins
FUSE Carbon Blade 24" 1-6 weights
Stokerized Nucleus System Red
BowJax
Limbsavers

4-5 more weeks remaining.


----------



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

I kinda like my Reaper Woods 82nd


----------



## big B ohio (Dec 15, 2006)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> Here it is.


 That thing is sweeeeet! You win!


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

jmill29 said:


> my pulse i just got


win!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

BlacktailBryan said:


> 12ringshooter has my favorite looking bow so far on here. Snow AP Elite. Maybe he'll post it.


here it is, it has pink cables on it now. thanks!


----------



## solocam newb (Nov 2, 2009)

Carbon Matrix hands down so far...


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

*What do I win?*

New Breed Cyborg. She shoots as good as she looks. :shade:


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

I love my Vendetta XS, but I think this Rytera by Eagle Custom is the best I've seen on here


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

Hanover Hydro said:


> New Breed Cyborg. She shoots as good as she looks. :shade:


Cool looking Cyborg. Now I want mine dipped in that pattern.

Doug


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

sorry pics didn't work first time


----------



## Danner (Mar 1, 2010)

Gotta love the Black Ops Invasion!! I gotta say though, that black carbon matrix is sick! What kind of finish is that?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

vnhill1981 said:


> sorry pics didn't work first time


I forgot about that one, but that wood grain Rytera is probably my all time favorite looking bow...simply amazing work!


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

Danner said:


> Gotta love the Black Ops Invasion!! I gotta say though, that black carbon matrix is sick! What kind of finish is that?


It's the factory target finish. I love it. The paint is as nice as a car's finish.


----------



## dleask123 (Jun 7, 2010)

vftcandy's (sp?) alphaburner gets my vote.............


----------



## WHAC Hunter (Jul 3, 2006)

So far JLARCHERY's New Breed has my vote...that thing looks sweet, the camo rocks!


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

hey...your the guy i bought it from..well it still has the pink on it..hahaha


SOLO_SLAYER said:


> Post it up, I'd like to see how it looks.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is your winners Bowtech Sentinal Green Flame, Bowtech Destroyer 350 Black out!


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

mathews95 said:


> hey...your the guy i bought it from..well it still has the pink on it..hahaha


Lol....that GT shot awesome and it's fast as heck for its dl and bh.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

so far the shiny matrix, black assassin and green sentinel are the top 3.


----------



## loraxio (Nov 29, 2010)

My newest addition to the stable...brand new 2011 Athens Exceed 300

CBE Elite Target Sight
Beiter 29mm 2x scope
Pro Tuner rest
Posten stabs

Real sweet shooter


Philippians 2:5-7


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

bowtechman88 said:


> close the thread now, mine wins :wink: :teeth:


This one gets my vote.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Alpha Elite with a custom set of prostring's


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

vnhill1981 said:


> sorry pics didn't work first time


That "wood" bow is friggen sweet!


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

The woodgrain is sick. Luv the skulz on the blue by eagle.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

My "Dead Mans Chest" EVO!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

DannyZack said:


> so far the shiny matrix, black assassin and green sentinel are the top 3.


Why don't you post up pics of your bow?


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I kinda like my bear attack thats on this site. However, I started this exact thread before and I'd like to see someone top this bow with mamoth tusk grips!http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1150271


----------



## Stokedcutlass (Feb 16, 2011)

Easy ! every bow dipped in predator lol 
That carbon matrix has me wiping drool off my bottom lip dang is that thing shining like chrome! That bowtech assassin is very sharp to!


----------



## john304 (Aug 8, 2009)

BRUKSHOT said:


> My "Dead Mans Chest" EVO!


This one gets my vote, good lookin bow brukshot, the black assasin is sweet also. Like to see some z7 tacticals.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

john304 said:


> This one gets my vote, good lookin bow brukshot, the black assasin is sweet also. Like to see some z7 tacticals.


Thanks John! It was fun putting it together.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

now its shiney matrix, skullz evo and the black assassin


----------



## Bbushhogg (Mar 13, 2011)

more traditional, but i like mine, a true piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

Bbushhogg said:


> more traditional, but i like mine, a true piece of craftsmanship.


thats bow is beautiful


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

DannyZack said:


> now its shiney matrix, skullz evo and the black assassin


WoooooHoooooooooo! I'm in the runnin!!!


----------



## Rein (Jan 26, 2011)

DannyZack said:


> thats bow is beautiful


+1

Recurves can be very pretty.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

dylans ap snow elite gets my vote too but i do think my blackout ve+ looks pretty sharp


----------



## SecretAgnt (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1254675

Here is mine ....


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Black shiny carbon matrix.. Is just sick awsome.. I thought mine was sweet but that thing is just sweet.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

*My new hoyt carbon element.*

Here's some pics of my Carbon Element with the Bone Collector limbs and graphics.


----------



## Stokedcutlass (Feb 16, 2011)

The wood grain nemesis is.....INCREDIBLE!!!! my all time fav BUT wait I also like the new breed in predator!!
I've officially gone into "kid in the candy store" shock


----------



## matjok (Oct 11, 2008)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> This is my sons New Breed Nemesis, custom finish by Lee Martin with water buffalo sideplates by Archer1. Finish is OD Green with Dark Earth cutouts. Matching VaporTrail strings and cables and Ridgerunner bow sling.


Very Nice!!!


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

my 08 Hf, prettiest girl on the block


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm a mathews guy, but the alpha elite in green wins. I saw one in person today, hands down best target color ever.


----------



## GoDucks (Jul 1, 2010)

LCA said:


> Alpha Elite with a custom set of prostring's


Go Ducks!


----------



## bkolowski111 (Dec 21, 2009)

Pick me!! 2006 Hoyt Powertec


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

*Either my Athens Accomplice 32 or My SICK APA king Cobra*


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

great lookin bows so far!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Dec 20, 2008)

That skulls Evo is Sick !! That gets my vote so far.. :thumbs_up:cheers:


----------



## sinsayers (Aug 5, 2010)

*Great looking bows guys.... My vote is for the woodgrain nemesis*


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

the shiny black matrix gets my vote......so far. 

My all time favorite bow on AT was the custom rig built by Markus. I can't find his thread at the moment.


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

bkolowski111 said:


> Pick me!! 2006 Hoyt Powertec


Man those strings looks like somebody flipped the switch on them. So bright you gotta wear shades. Nice pics.


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

this one: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1150271


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

Those Mathews bows are like the ugly girlfriend you don't want your buddies to see. Not one posted, come on you loyal Mathew boys, show us your girlfriend.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

xecutioner said:


> Those Mathews bows are like the ugly girlfriend you don't want your buddies to see. Not one posted, come on you loyal Mathew boys, show us your girlfriend.


x2.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

BRUKSHOT said:


> My "Dead Mans Chest" EVO!


*Winner winner Skull dinner..Im a ELITE fanboy..But that bow looks AMAZING...Very Very nice*


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

I vote the bow in the thread BMG just posted up...wow


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

My OK Archery Renegade 8
JMO, the best looking compound ever built is still the Merlin Super Nova.
Wish I had some better pics of mine.


----------



## BrushX (Dec 30, 2009)

My new green 2011 Hoyt AlphaElite with flo green/white 60X custom strings.


----------



## idream of musky (Jan 15, 2010)

gotta love the simplicity of the o.d. green!


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm a mathews man. But, those target color hoyts do look sweet!!! I can see me buying a red or blue maxis 35!!!


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

pozoutdoors said:


> I'm a mathews man. But, those target color hoyts do look sweet!!! I can see me buying a red or blue maxis 35!!!


Come on over the grass really is greener. lol Mathews makes some nice bows i just found it funny not 1 posted yet.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

GoDucks said:


> Go Ducks!


Figures,sigh.Lame Ducks


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

*I will play...*

My 2010 Alpha Burner


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Ran out of room...haha


----------



## GoDucks (Jul 1, 2010)

rand_98201 said:


> Figures,sigh.Lame Ducks


You're lame


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

"dead man's chest" Evo is pretty sick looking. It's got my vote so far.


----------



## WHAC Hunter (Jul 3, 2006)

DannyZack said:


> thats bow is beautiful


Thats smokin hot too!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

BMG said:


> this one: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1150271


I knew that was Dugga Boy's Ultra Tec thread. Hands down the best looking Hoyt on AT !!! Where is Dugga Boy ?? Haven't heard from him in awhile.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2006)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> Here it is.


Beautiful bow..............but that rest has GOT to go!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

How about a twenty year old one?


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

VFT's Burner or Solo Slayers Matrix


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful bow..............but that rest has GOT to go!



What's wrong with yhe rest??? I'm shooting the blade launcher on it right now. Same rest Reo cleans up with.


----------



## SEIowaArcher (Aug 14, 2007)

Sweet bows ladies and gentlemen. The black bows definitely steal the show for sure.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

BRUKSHOT said:


> My "Dead Mans Chest" EVO!


Love the Packer color strings!


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

My new AXE 7 came out pretty nice!!


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is mine 09 Shark X


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

I'll play, the green HF is the only one I have left.........


----------



## 125grain (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok the assassin gets my vote VERY SWEET RIG MAN


----------



## 125grain (Jan 16, 2009)

OK you win that bow is bad a**


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I wanna play


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

here is mine


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*my Element*

probably just like any other b/o element, but it's mine....lol


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

quickcat18 said:


> here is mine


I love this color combo, and those side plates are AWESOME!!!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Good luck picking a winner


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

here is mine, but i think the wood grain bow is the best of the bunch


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ParkerBow said:


> Good luck picking a winner


LOL................Yep..........All very, very nice


----------



## arrowflinger123 (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

I will submit a few..

The wifes passion.









My GT500


----------



## scarn150 (Oct 19, 2008)

Last Project:


----------



## Olydog (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## lauri (Jan 21, 2009)

White Carbon Matrix 2010


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I do, I do. Wait I forgot my picture.


----------



## S2wham (Sep 28, 2009)

Kripeled killer looks awesome...................skull evo also beautiful..........................i vote for the Multicam Alphaburner cause i just love that pattern on a bow...does anyone else have their bow dipped in that pattern??


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is my most recent addition!


----------



## Knot Tellin (Aug 4, 2010)

I like the old hoyt flame target bows and there is a sweet looking carbon element in the attached thread that HOG MANIAC has. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1444346&p=1060328148#post1060328148


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Here is my Omen Pro. Far from the winner, but it's mine


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

well in all honesty all the bows submitted made me jealous and it is physically impossible to pick a winner. the ones that stood out the most to me were the Shiny Black Carbon Matrix and the all black Bowtech Assassin but all the bows were jaw dropping!


----------



## Bowhunter_1982 (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's my rage one


----------



## Bowhunter_1982 (Apr 16, 2010)

Can't pick a winner so many awesome looking bows.


----------



## rdy2hnt (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine from last year. Never did hunt with it, I traded it before season. Still think it is a sharp bow.


----------



## molyporph (Apr 16, 2009)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I will submit a few..
> 
> The wifes passion.
> 
> ...


o.0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

asa1485 said:


> I wanna play


That red is dead sexy,yet the blue fusion calls to me.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks bud


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Some very nice bows!


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

lauri said:


> White Carbon Matrix 2010


:mg:
I photoshopped a carbon matrix that looked exactly the same, last year !


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Allegiance


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

A little project of mine from a few years ago.


----------



## xwinderx (Aug 8, 2009)

Now for something in MAX-1


----------



## groomzie1 (May 21, 2009)

molyporph said:


> o.0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You get those done by pimp my bow?


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I will submit a few..
> 
> The wifes passion.
> 
> ...


That Elite is just SICK


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> A little project of mine from a few years ago.


Sick Sick Sick


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> A little project of mine from a few years ago.




THIS is the bow i have been waiting on to get posted!!! I remember when you posted it...just WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Pick me






or me






or me






or me






or me






or me






or me


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Eagle Custom said:


> Pick me
> View attachment 1029682
> or me
> View attachment 1029685
> ...



Nice for sure!!


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

My votes are
Custom: Wood grain Nemesis 
Stock: Dont know why but that Black opps Assassin is simply stunning


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sitting at the shop tuesday and UPS man walks in with five of them and just happened to have my draw and weight:teeth:. Been waiting awhile on this bad boy. May not be as good looking as some of these bows on here but I think its one hell of a bow anyways.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes PMB has done all the bows in our house...(all 5 of them)


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

white 2010 pearson advantage, yes i said 2010 and white and yes it is factory. the stabilizers were designed by myself but produced by poverty hollow


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I will submit a few..
> 
> The wifes passion.
> 
> ...


 That is the Sickest GT I have ever seen!!! and the Passion.....Gorgeous


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

how about my wifes new breed genetix, she just got it today


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

PennArcher88 said:


> Sitting at the shop tuesday and UPS man walks in with five of them and just happened to have my draw and weight:teeth:. Been waiting awhile on this bad boy. May not be as good looking as some of these bows on here but I think its one hell of a bow anyways.


man that thing is freak'n awesome. toss up between it and the black matrix in my opinion.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

asa1485 said:


>


I drool every time I see this bow. :hail:


----------



## Stokedcutlass (Feb 16, 2011)

No way to pick ONE! I'll take them ALL please
That white element very sharp and that bark camo on the elite limbs/riser is sharp also that Gray monster I really dig!


----------



## fraz23 (Aug 7, 2009)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> What's wrong with yhe rest??? I'm shooting the blade launcher on it right now. Same rest Reo cleans up with.


i was wondering the same thing???


----------



## suchot (Dec 6, 2010)

*It's Mine*

still bare ,wait for scope and stabilizer


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yichi said:


> I drool every time I see this bow. :hail:


You're not alone. I'm in love with that color. Looking at Hoyts color chart I dont see that one listed anymore.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Marine96 said:


> You're not alone. I'm in love with that color. Looking at Hoyts color chart I dont see that one listed anymore.


I saved that pic for a project bow I am doing as I want the bow those colors


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I will throw my Genetix in the hat.........














I know NBA made quite a few sales off of this sweet looking rig. :shade:


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

Please guys no Mathews Z series bows. It doesn't matter how you dress them up they are still and always will be the ugliest bows ever produced.


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

suchot said:


> still bare ,wait for scope and stabilizer


Only the second one of these I've seen. Now I know what they look like with the silver on them. I had mine run through the custom shop to get all black metal.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

P&y only said:


> I kinda like my bear attack thats on this site. However, I started this exact thread before and I'd like to see someone top this bow with mamoth tusk grips!http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1150271


Absolutely right! Dugga Boy really outdid everyone with that bow.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Why no alpine or dartons?


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Back to the top


----------



## bowhunter405 (Jan 7, 2009)

My Tactical with blue accents....


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yichi said:


> I drool every time I see this bow. :hail:


LOL.....Thanks bud. It is my alltime favorite shooter.



Marine96 said:


> You're not alone. I'm in love with that color. Looking at Hoyts color chart I dont see that one listed anymore.


It actually was only listed as available on the 2009 Hawk series bows. I just took a chance and was able to get it. To say I got lucky was an understatement. They do have a new red though called custom red.


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

I have to add a photo of my new Pulse that I finally got all set up. I like it.


----------



## big B ohio (Dec 15, 2006)

bowhunter405 said:


> My Tactical with blue accents....


Whoever said these Z's are the ugliest bow ever produced is nuts! Sweet rig man!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's a few that i used to own.


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

asa1485 said:


> It actually was only listed as available on the 2009 Hawk series bows. I just took a chance and was able to get it. To say I got lucky was an understatement. They do have a new red though called custom red.


Hmmm. My quest to find a picture in that color begins. Thank you for the info.


----------



## darrylwt (Oct 20, 2005)

How about a Carbon Matrix Plus RED


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

darrylwt said:


> How about a Carbon Matrix Plus RED


It's offical your bow and asa1485 bows are my favorties.


----------



## darrylwt (Oct 20, 2005)

Marine96 said:


> It's offical your bow and asa1485 bows are my favorties.


Thanks!


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

mathews95 said:


> hey...your the guy i bought it from..well it still has the pink on it..hahaha


Here's mathews95's GT500 with cudas


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

I know there are lots of waffle haters on here, but this is one sexy rig. Mathews Z7 Xtreme with Trijicon Accupin


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

woohoo!! thanks SOLO SLAYER!!


----------



## DXTBIKER (Feb 15, 2009)

lovetohunt93 said:


> I know there are lots of waffle haters on here, but this is one sexy rig. Mathews Z7 Xtreme with Trijicon Accupin


Very nice.............


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Marine96 said:


> It's offical your bow and asa1485 bows are my favorties.


Thanks bud.


----------



## APEXshooter (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is my Mathews Apex. The black orange strings were a last minute thing before a tourney, because my buss serving came undone but I have some nice WC white and green strings to go on it. It will be the Viva Italia mathews here in a couple days


----------



## bowhunter405 (Jan 7, 2009)

big B ohio said:


> Whoever said these Z's are the ugliest bow ever produced is nuts! Sweet rig man!


Thank you


----------



## jsextonosu (Feb 1, 2011)

The red carbon matrix plus is my favorite! the silver/red elite is a close second!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

No longer have them but , can't leave these out.


----------



## macks234 (May 8, 2007)

i do


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is my hunting bow, a Mathew Prestige dipped in Mossy Oak Treestand camo. Awesome bow!!


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

here are mine, they are not great pictures but you get the idea. 
destroyer 340 
































swat without swat limbs


----------



## arrowslinger155 (Apr 3, 2007)

*My Bowtech's*

Heres my 08 Commander and my 2010 Admiral FLX. Both with Vapor Trail Strings


----------



## WhitetaiLSniper (Feb 10, 2011)

A dose of Firecat!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

*No longer have it, but....*

This was probably the prettiest bow I ever owned. It's one of the best factory camoes I have ever seen. Nothing compared to some on here, but I thought it was great.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

A free bump for some very cool setups.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

green Bowtech Sentenal


----------



## darrylwt (Oct 20, 2005)

darrylwt said:


> How about a Carbon Matrix Plus RED


Ok How about my Green AlphaElite


----------



## darrylwt (Oct 20, 2005)

How about 2 Carbon Matrix one Black and one Camo with Black Limbs


----------



## backhoe (Jun 13, 2009)

That green looks awesome !!!!!!!!!!!! :shade:


----------



## darrylwt (Oct 20, 2005)

backhoe said:


> That green looks awesome !!!!!!!!!!!! :shade:


Thanks!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I have one of those Green Boogers. I think the red Matrix wins hands down.....Now whether it will shoot with the Green ones, that might be another story.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

WhitetaiLSniper said:


> A dose of Firecat!


 :thumbs_upI was wondering if any new Martins were gonna show up! I have a new silencer on the way should be able to post pics next weekend.


----------



## Stokedcutlass (Feb 16, 2011)

WhitetaiLSniper said:


> A dose of Firecat!


That Firecat is SHARP!!!!! it's added to my vote!!!!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

darrylwt said:


> How about a Carbon Matrix Plus RED


Wow...that thing is sweet...who did you buy the side plates from, they look fantastic...


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

My 2011 Onza III and 2010 Alien Z..both AWESOME looking bows.


----------



## darrylwt (Oct 20, 2005)

vftcandy said:


> Wow...that thing is sweet...who did you buy the side plates from, they look fantastic...


I had Rattler Grips make the Strike Plates they are thinner then the side plates he made all the ones for the other bows for me and they are $60 I didn't care for the thick handle


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

I have an Elite Pure AT with snow limbs. Already a pic on here, so I will throw up my Invasion in Optifade Forest.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

For sure some nice rigs on here....


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Pure with Strict 9 Strings


----------



## Camel (Mar 19, 2006)

BRUKSHOT said:


> My "Dead Mans Chest" EVO!


That is freakin SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is that PSE factory dip on the bow?where did you get the accessories done at?


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Camel said:


> That is freakin SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is that PSE factory dip on the bow?where did you get the accessories done at?


Yes, the bow is factory done. The accessories were done by "artist" Randy Hoff (www.rahoffer.com). He does everything to perfection.


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

*ez*

This is EZ MY NEW EZ-7!!!OR my BLACK OPS D-350


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll play, here is my 09 GX.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

lovetohunt93 said:


> I know there are lots of waffle haters on here, but this is one sexy rig. Mathews Z7 Xtreme with Trijicon Accupin


This one as well as the tacticals are Bad-Azz.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Not as fancy as some, but heres my Reverse AT AP Snow Elite PURE.


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Where is Karbon?


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

realmfg said:


> View attachment 1038379


Which pattern is on that one? Love the lines of the Vengeance.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Man, I wish my Orange Maitland Zeus was here!! Hopefully in a day or two!!


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

solo_slayer said:


> which pattern is on that one? Love the lines of the vengeance.


g1...


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's my Frankenbuild (Hoyt and Reflex) that I built and painted myself. I think it's a bad looking machine. Reflex riser, XT2000 limbs and SpiralX cams.










And here's a bow that's practically an 8# piece of jewelry. :lol: This is an '06 ProElite re-fitted with SpiralX cams.



















This is another one I painted and friend PCed the cams and pockets for me.....'05/'06 ProTEC w/2000s and original Cam and a Half.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

ravenbow said:


> Solo_Slayer,
> You have a great looking bow. Well done.


Amazing looking bow.


----------



## 72Beetle (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 72Beetle (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## down2hunt (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not done with her, but she's pretty close. I love this bow!


















(sorry for the poor pictures)


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

My New Rytera Nemesis.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is my Z7.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

thats my pick for sure!!! love those limbs ha,ha,ha


ColoradoHunter said:


> Here's my 3d bow, John's Custom strings and dipped by Eagle Custom Graphic's. I've changed the limbs since the picture was taken, they are now black.
> View attachment 1028608
> View attachment 1028609
> View attachment 1028610
> View attachment 1028611


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

xecutioner said:


> Those Mathews bows are like the ugly girlfriend you don't want your buddies to see. Not one posted, come on you loyal Mathew boys, show us your girlfriend.


HA! I think you just need to go back to hoyt fanboyland.


----------



## KsKid (Dec 16, 2005)

I like the looks of the one thats getting ready to show http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1455826&highlight=crush!!


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

I do!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

My 2010 34" Accomplice. Soon to be over hauled by John's Customs!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

A few more!


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Don't mean to burst your guys bubble but my Pse Evo is 1 sexy arrow slinging machine.*


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Mar 13, 2009)

here I WIN


----------



## HOGMANHENRY (Apr 3, 2011)

I like Bowtech styles very much and PSE n Hoyt that a hard pick. They all look good.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Heres my latest one, just got her in today. K & K Vengeance, what an AWESOME bow it is....


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

blasterak said:


> Heres my latest one, just got her in today. K & K Vengeance, what an AWESOME bow it is....


There you go, finally a Darton.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

tapout155 said:


> There you go, finally a Darton.


 whatever turns your prop I guess...all I know is it shoots great!


----------



## Team4STA (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is mine Hoyt Katera , 24 inch Posten Stabelizer, 6 in Posten Side bar, Hoyt Quicktune Drop away rest, CBE Scope, Modified Toxonics Sight.


----------



## wildturkeync (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

happyhunter62 said:


> thats my pick for sure!!! love those limbs ha,ha,ha


How are those limbs working out for you?


----------



## my.newobsession (Apr 13, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Hoyt Carbon Element!! I dont have one yet but thats my next upgrade!


----------



## rod630 (Jan 24, 2011)

my.newobsession said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Hoyt Carbon Element!! I dont have one yet but thats my next upgrade!


We'll have to see about that!!!


----------



## StraightShot350 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Just plain for now*

WOW some very sweet bows! Very nice everyone.


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

My Athens Accomplice 32.


----------



## my.newobsession (Apr 13, 2011)

rod630 said:


> We'll have to see about that!!!


WHO do you think you are saying we'll see... Lol do I know you??


----------



## KnightsHockey (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

frankchugga said:


> 07 smoke chrome commander


One of my all time favorite looking bows and color.


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

New Bowtech Specialist Inferno loaded up


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

gunrunr said:


> New Bowtech Specialist Inferno loaded up


First one I have seen, I think that is what I am ordering this summer for fall indoors.


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

That is a sweet bow


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

It might not be the flashiest bow on the block, but shes a shooter for sure! And the only optifade on here as of yet if I am not mistaken...


----------



## mclaughlin87 (Dec 15, 2009)

Mine Carbon Element is a work in progress, but you can check it out here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1476880

I had the riser custom painted, and its currently on its way to Cracker for new strings and a Z3 Cam conversion.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

*Darton 3800*


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

2011 PSE Supra aka "The Joker"... 33" Fuse Carbon Blade, Shibuya Ultima CPX, Pro Tuner and Killer Beez Custom strings. Couple more pics here... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1476008


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Some really great looking bow set ups on here but my vote goes to the Red Matrix Plus or the all Carbon looking APA bow! Both look super!!!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I think this one is the coolest by far


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

stixshooter... looks "ALIVE"
please add a full side-view pic


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

stixshooter said:


> I think this one is the coolest by far


i can't wait to see that bow finished. Who did that dip job? Or is that a total airbrush job? I love the snake head..


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

stixshooter said:


> I think this one is the coolest by far


Lots of very cool bows...but this is just really neat.
My kids were convinced this was a real snake!


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

hunter_tlh said:


> i can't wait to see that bow finished. Who did that dip job? Or is that a total airbrush job? I love the snake head..


My guess is airbrush. I can't see how a dip could wrap and place a snake that accurately and without overlap so that it indeed looks as if the riser is made out of a snake. Good stuff!!!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

stixshooter said:


> I think this one is the coolest by far


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!this has to be the best


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

man, that is cool! Is it painted on or how has it been put on?


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

im kinda partial to mine  but the pictures dont do it justice!!

08 Xforce 7 Orange Skulz Camo with additional orange anodizing done by Pimp My Bow!!!


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

That is a great looking bow also! I just purchased a Red supra that I thought was pretty good looking now I'm starting to think it's pretty plain.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

bushmasterar15 has a really nice looking blue maitland....I'm not going to post his pics though. lol.


----------



## svanderploeg (Mar 9, 2010)

Just got mine back from Lee Martin...


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

You guy's have some sick nasty bows!


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

here is the updated pic of my black and blue i had Lee Martin add some more blue to it. & my hunter in camo


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

My 2011 Athens Afflixtion in Neon Lime and Web Camo
2010 Athens Exceed Orange Fade
2011 Athens Ibex Predator Brown


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

bcbow1971 said:


> My 2011 Athens Afflixtion in Neon Lime and Web Camo
> 2010 Athens Exceed Orange Fade
> 2011 Athens Ibex Predator Brown


i like the top bow, thats nice, was thinking of doing something like that with my supra when i get it, gotta all black supra coming, thinking of having my guy s "drizzle" a flor green all over the riser and anodizing the cams green


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

my 2008 bowtech commander


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

*Here is one of mine!*

I'll get more picutes of my second one, and both of them together.


----------



## mq1_kenobi (Jan 29, 2006)

My Predator Matrix
TT original rest
Sureloc lethal weapon max
carter like mike
easton fmj
eagle custom graphics dip
my custom strings


----------



## Rein (Jan 26, 2011)

gunrunr said:


> New Bowtech Specialist Inferno loaded up


DUDE, no fair......

Good luck with your limbs.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's my 2011 Maitland Zeus, with Carbon Blades, DS Advantage sight, Specialty Pro Scope and Brite-site Pro Tuner rest. Sorry about the side-ways pics!!!


----------



## Rein (Jan 26, 2011)

ttt


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

some of mine


----------



## tommelleo22 (Jan 31, 2011)

*My powdercoated LX is decent  and for sale!*


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

I kind of like this one.


----------



## mclaughlin87 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Crackerized Airbrushed Element with Z3 Conversion*

I just got my bow back from Cracker. I had it custom airbrushed by A.T. Custom Painting first. Then, Cracker put on Z3 cams, new limbs, and strings. It looks amazing and shoots even better.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

mclaughlin87 said:


> I just got my bow back from Cracker. I had it custom airbrushed by A.T. Custom Painting first. Then, Cracker put on Z3 cams, new limbs, and strings. It looks amazing and shoots even better.


SSSSSSSSSuper Bad A************


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

mclaughlin87 said:


> I just got my bow back from Cracker. I had it custom airbrushed by A.T. Custom Painting first. Then, Cracker put on Z3 cams, new limbs, and strings. It looks amazing and shoots even better.


I dont like hoyts but that bow is sweet looking


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok that snake bow is just way to sick.. it looks very good and original!!


----------



## Bowhunter_1982 (Apr 16, 2010)

The snake bow looks too cool,still wouldn't touch it though I hate snakes.


----------



## Frank2126 (May 16, 2008)

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> A little project of mine from a few years ago.


This will get my vote but still waiting to see red carbon matrix.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

May not get the most votes but I am proud of it.
















And my new arrows to match.


----------



## Frank2126 (May 16, 2008)

mclaughlin87 said:


> I just got my bow back from Cracker. I had it custom airbrushed by A.T. Custom Painting first. Then, Cracker put on Z3 cams, new limbs, and strings. It looks amazing and shoots even better.


Wow..very impressive..


----------



## Learn2turn (May 16, 2011)

mclaughlin87 said:


> I just got my bow back from Cracker. I had it custom airbrushed by A.T. Custom Painting first. Then, Cracker put on Z3 cams, new limbs, and strings. It looks amazing and shoots even better.


Lay it on us..., How much was the paint job?


----------



## mclaughlin87 (Dec 15, 2009)

Learn2turn said:


> Lay it on us..., How much was the paint job?


It's actually really cheap...not anymore expensive than getting it dipped. For the riser, he charges $75.00 and $115.00 for riser, limbs, and limb pockets. He airbrushes much larger items as his primary occupation. Airbrushing bows is just something he is doing on the side, and he said he's not looking to make a ton of money on it. The only other fee you may run into is if you have a custom idea and would like to see a computer rendering first, he charges $75.00 for a Photoshop mock up. For me, I chose to pay this fee because with such a custom idea, I really wanted to see what it would look like before he painted it. Here is a thread he started if you want to contact him. Thanks!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1476607


----------



## Pkeller (Nov 7, 2010)

*My Bowtech Invasion*


----------



## HogHunterInFl (Aug 27, 2003)

mclaughlin87 said:


> I just got my bow back from Cracker. I had it custom airbrushed by A.T. Custom Painting first. Then, Cracker put on Z3 cams, new limbs, and strings. It looks amazing and shoots even better.


The winner


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Check out my Hoyt Contender Elite.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> Here it is.


Yhis is a sick bow!


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Wait till you see this one done.



























Feels like a snake, looks like a snake.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

PMB, is that engraved then anodized?


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Yes sir, smooth like the belly rough like the scales, and it's all ano.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Red one is my favorite but the green is growing on me.


View attachment 1102628
View attachment 1102629
View attachment 1102630
View attachment 1102631
View attachment 1102632


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is my entry.








































You can check out my main “Show Off” thread here

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=


----------



## Bones444 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just dip it!


----------



## butch7446 (Aug 7, 2004)

Bones444 said:


> Just dip it!
> View attachment 1124089
> View attachment 1124091
> View attachment 1124093


 Nice bow you got their Bones..I bet she's a shooter to...


----------



## denney767 (Oct 13, 2009)

*let it snow boys..*

10' z,snow on black,astro sky/white strings,ss1.


----------



## Bones444 (Apr 13, 2010)

butch7446 said:


> Nice bow you got their Bones..I bet she's a shooter to...


 Come on Butch, you know the Tribby had to make an appearance!! LOL! I'll put her up against any 06! She is spot on!!


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thought I'd throw my Copper Head in the mix, the paint from Adam and Baldy's string and cables are awesome!


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

Heres my Vendetta XL with Axe cams-
View attachment 1124191


----------



## 0neAlpha (May 27, 2012)

bigpuddin43 said:


> here I WIN


What quiver is this?


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

My rig..2012 Anarchy


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Take your pic!








This one is my favorite.


----------



## RedneckJ (Dec 24, 2009)

Gotta go with Ninja Z28....


----------

